# Verona



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've just returned from a four day business trip to Verona, Italy.







Anyone else been to this wonderful city with gorgeous Italian women buildings?

I couldn't believe it....when I arrived at the hotel in the old part of the city, it was next to a very fine bookshop full of watch books







I even stumbled across a traditional watchmaker's shop with an old workbench in his window etc









My trip was busy...so all the shots are either taken at 7:30am or 8:00pm

Cheers

Paul

*Hotel Accedemia and Bookshop*










*Bookshop window*










*The Arena*




























more....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*Various buildings in the old part of the city*














































more...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*Juliet's House --- as in Romeo and Juliet!*










*Juliet --- as in Romeo and Juliet!*










*One of the churches*










*Watchmaker's workshop*










That's All.

Paul.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fantastic photo`s Paul









I bet you had a hard job staying away from that watch maker & bookshop









On second thoughts with scenery like that maybe not









BTW did anyone comment on your Hamilton?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Fantastic photo`s Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a look at the books, Mac...but much too expensive. They had a 2 volume set on Philippe Patek watches --- they cost 290 euros.

And no one noticed my watch, they never do







I might as well wear a Casio









Here is another shot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic photo`s Paul
> ...


That is just weird


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great photos Paul, thank you


----------

